# Best time to listen to Gregorian or early ars antiqua :late in t night until sunrise



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like these late hours in the night and early sunriise perriod, than i sleep when sunrise sleep like 5-6hours maximun(chronic insomnia)..

Look for instance per .se Gregoriann is relaxing, not loud annoying, people thhat sleep wont wake up and have sweet dreams trust me if f course you dont decibel abuse and listen to minimun volume, headphone not required, if reasonable volume.

I will put after Adémard de Chabbanes, 4cd box set of swiss Gregoriian, and England earliest songbook..You can not appreciated more this type of mussic more than during these factual hours, because the sound is more pure more limpide straight foward, you dont have outsider pollution i.e kids playing and yelllings, noisy folks, cars noise pollution less frequant, ideal time.Or asian classical music like fellow Korean Iang Yung,, is naxos offering perfect for nightime his musiic for harp...

So i guess im a Cyclic clllassical music lover, when i wake up after 5 or 6 oclock it's 10--11h am i can put more energic bombastical classical very tonal babababoom i.e Jon Leifs Langgard to respect my neighbors.I dont keep a slate of the other bbbad ancien neighbors i had these folks or ockay and the french canadian lady on the other side is sweet never complain.

That iit folks cyclic has a rule , time for everything in classical but different part of the day?
Are you like me a bit on this, what your cue??


----------

